# Tetratec Spares



## Dolly Sprint 16v (28 Mar 2009)

Gank@Ukaps

Does anybody know of where to buy spares for tetratec external filters, I have phone Tetratec - Southampton who advised me that there spares division was now in Austria on which i called, well trying to explain what you require and all you recieve back verbally is to place your order via the web site - about as much use a ash tray on a motor bike.

Paul.


----------



## JamesM (28 Mar 2009)

Someone is a fan of Mr. Brundle 

What spare parts do you need?


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (28 Mar 2009)

Complete set of:

Water intake pipe x 2 - parts No. 11, 13 & 14 
Water outlet pipe 15, 17, 18 x 2 (four section) & 19.

Regards
Paul.

Parts Diagram attached


----------



## JamesM (28 Mar 2009)

First result in google gives me this: http://www.fishandfins.co.uk/aquarium-spares-tetra.htm

Any good?


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (28 Mar 2009)

James

Thx tired them limited spares available - waiting for new ones to arrive, they too are having issues with delivery. There is a guy on Ebay selling some but he wants Â£20.00 a set - that dearer than buy them from Austria Inc. postage.

Regards

paul.


----------



## squiggley (28 Mar 2009)

How about the tetra spare part shop

https://www.tetra-service.net/tetra/go/D342E820219BFB922FE4DE78F5655775/?lang_id=2


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (28 Mar 2009)

Thx for link - theie prices are dear - does anybody know where they are cheaper.

Regards

paul.


----------



## Themuleous (29 Mar 2009)

Try here

http://www.aquatics-online.co.uk/catalo ... ridges.asp

Does it have to the tetratec parts?  You could always just use ehiem or other parts?

Sam


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (29 Mar 2009)

Yes - is does have to be tetratec. Tetratec water intake / outlet arrangement is far superior to eheim std system. My biggest problem is I am an engineer and I work to less than one thousands of an inch 0.001" and 90% of my  work involves being less than the previously stated tolerance. If you dont understand thous, a piece of paper is 4 thou thick = 0.004", so if I dont like something I re-engineer to make it better. 

Eg. Last week I got my Eheim 2080 up and running, yesterday afternoon I made improvements to the arrangements of the intake / outlet pipes - prior to yesterday it looked like spaghetti junction on a bad day. So a few clips, additional hole cut in cupboard and hoses cut to suit - now it looks 100% better. Next job Co2 pipes and p-clips.









Regards

Paul.


----------



## Nelson (29 Mar 2009)

hi paul,
is that a co2 reactor in there :?: .if so what one and whats it like  .
thanks
neil


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (29 Mar 2009)

Neil

Yes it is Aqua Medic 1000 with Sera sipax - bought from the green machine. Now I have additional filter media and it also diffuses the Co2 gas and for the first time since fitting this my plants have been pearling.

Regards

paul.


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (29 Mar 2009)

Neil 

Aqua medic 1000 reactor with sipax media - additional filtration & difuses my Co2 gas - bought from the green machine.

Paul.


----------



## Nelson (29 Mar 2009)

thanks paul
neil


----------



## Themuleous (29 Mar 2009)

Flyfisherman said:
			
		

> Yes - is does have to be tetratec. Tetratec water intake / outlet arrangement is far superior to eheim std system.



Just out of interest, what makes you say that?  I found them to be too boxy.

Sam


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (29 Mar 2009)

Sam

Eheim green pipe is a slide on fit to their inlet / outlet "solid green pipes" - tetra's is a push on fit and the pipe is secured by a locknut - thats got to be better.

Eheim spray bar is attached to the shepards crook by a piece of green tubing as recommended by them, tetra's system has an elbow which attaches to the hook which I agree is a bit boxes and their spray bar fit into elbow. All the joints have "O" rings and in my eye far better.

The eheim filter is superb - but the filter pipes and attachments are poor, not much consideration has been given to these parts, which tells me this is an after thought.


Answer me this question - how are you going to remove these pipe for cleaning without loosing any tank water?  as you can see by my pic's I can isolate all my pipes for cleaning and loosing minimal tank water.

As I stated before I am an engineer and engineers look into thing deeper and are always making improvements.

Regards
paul.


----------



## joanne (30 Mar 2009)

They are very hard to find I just need part 19 and 2 suctions cups. Part 19 is very hard to find.  Tetra service-team are  going to see if they can send it me out.


----------



## Themuleous (30 Mar 2009)

Right I see, just wonered 

Sam


----------



## GreenNeedle (31 Mar 2009)

I have both those pipesets not being used at the moment BUT they are for the EX700 so are 12mm not 16mm.

You can have them for a tenner if you want them but I think you are after the 16mm based on your filter.

AC


----------



## chris1004 (31 Mar 2009)

Hi supercoley1, I know this is a bit cheeky but if fly fisherman doesn't want them can I buy them from you please as I could use a replacement hose end for my ex700.


----------



## GreenNeedle (31 Mar 2009)

which part is the hose end?



AC


----------



## chris1004 (3 Apr 2009)

The hose end connector is the valve that connects the pipe to the head unit with the green valve handle.

I think I got hold of the wrong end of the stick having re-read what you have available supercoley (do you have a christian name that you would rather be called by?). But if anyone does happen to have a hose end connector available for an ex700 then I would happily buy it off them or if anyone needs one (cause they come in pairs) we could share the cost.


----------



## GreenNeedle (3 Apr 2009)

I have hose ends as well 

Andy


----------



## chris1004 (5 Apr 2009)

Hi Andy,

Can I buy a hose end connector from you? How much do you want for one? Please feel free to PM me or just post on here with the price your after.


----------

